# bleeding instead of ovulating?



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't remember the exact date of my last menstrual cycle off the top of my head, but I did expect to ovulate this past weekend. Instead I started spotting significantly. I say spotting because it's mostly

TMI ahead

brownish in color, though there is some red streaking as well. All signs of fertie CM have gone.









Now it is not unusual for me to spot throughout my cycle, but it seems like I'm having a mini-period and that I'm not going to ovulate at all.

BTW, in case it's pertinent: I'm neither trying nor avoiding, if that makes sense. I'd love to have another baby so we aren't using any form of contraception, but with my health now isn't the time to have a baby either so we aren't really trying either.









Thanks!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I had this one cycle and it was ovulation spotting- it was the only month I've ever done it. Or it could be you are prego, sometimes weird things happen during pregnancy.

Peace,
Laura


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
I had this one cycle and it was ovulation spotting- it was the only month I've ever done it. Or it could be you are prego, sometimes weird things happen during pregnancy.

Peace,
Laura

Thanks for responding. This is almost certainly not ovulation spotting. It's been going on since last Thursday or Friday. Plus if it were, I'd still have fertile cervical fluid, and there is none.







I don't see how I could be pg. I have a back injury and DH and I hardly ever engage in any activities that could lead to that.







The last time was last week, V Day in fact, when I expected to O over the weekend. (Did that make sense?) Anyway, thanks again. Maybe someone else has some other ideas?


----------



## pycelan (Aug 14, 2005)

Back in November, I had like 5 days of spotting around when I was supposed to O, then O'd late (see chart links in siggy). The next month everything was normal, now this month I had a full fledged period in the middle of the month. Back in November the doctors were unimpressed, however, this month we had to really check things out. I have both a vaginal ultrasound and a saline sonohistagram (a probe inside the uterus with saline sprayed in for a better view) and diagnosed a endometrial polyp (you can google that - also called uterine polyp I think) that is being removed next Wednesday in day surgery. Just a minor procedure, no general anesthesia. No risk of cancer or anything, can just lead to increased risk of miscarriage and irregular bleeding. Not sure if this is what you have, just my experience. You may want to contact your doctor just in case. Midcycle bleeding is not normal and is worth checking it out. Can also be caused by hypothyroid, low pregesterone, etc. Good luck! Hope that helped!


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

I had that for pretty much the entire year after I went off the pill. I would start spotting around ovulation and continue spotting lightly until my period started. It sucked, to be honest









I never did figure it out. I pretty much thought I had low progesterone, but I got pg the first month we were actually trying, and I think if my progesterone was low that it would keep the babe from implanting. That's supposed to be a common reason for mid-cycle spotting, however. My ob did say that once we started TTC that he would test my progesterone, but it ended up not being necessary!


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Pycelan I'm sorry to hear about your polyp; hope your procedure goes well. I had a sonohystogram when we were trying to conceive the first time. That wasn't fun. I've always spotted a lot, usually starting a good week before my period, but often even earlier. My OB/GYN did several tests--don't remember what, it's been awhile--but couldn't find anything. And of course the solution was to go on the pill, but since I was trying to get pregnant.... Not to mention I still had it while on the pill. Ugh.

Anyway... I looked back at my chart. Boy, I never thought I'd say this but I hope I'm not pregnant. I'd pretty much finally convinced myself that this isn't a great time because of my back problems. My cycle started on 2/2/06, I should have O'ed about 2/15/06 based on previous cycles, but I really wasn't seeing any EQFM, and then on the 17th or so, I started spotting. I need to go back and look at the cycle when I got pregnant last time. I'm thinking I just didn't O for some reason, and my whacky hormones of course caused me to spot.

Do you have a favorite progesterone cream? My friend swears by Arbonne's, but I can't remember why. I'm wary of messing with my hormones, but I hate bleeding all month.


----------

